# Over 1200 Resorts



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 26, 2010)

Exchange your Vacation to *over 1200* Domestic and International Vacation Ownership Resorts.

  No Membership Fees
  NO Fees until Confirmed 
  NO Annual Dues
  Request First... Deposit Last

Platinum Interchange is Proudly Celebrating 31 years!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Wow, what a great concept!*



Platinum Interchange said:


> No Membership Fees
> NO Fees until Confirmed
> NO Annual Dues
> Request First... Deposit Last



Thanks for reminding TUGGERS that there are alternatives to II and RCI.

I will definitely start checking out Platinum Interchange!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, thanks indeed.  I'm probably going to deposit fairly soon, and was not looking forward to depositing with the big-time competition.


----------



## Judy (Jan 3, 2011)

Are these 1200 resorts listed on your website?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 3, 2011)

*We love PLatinum Interchange!*

We have been using them for several years now and find it so much nicer than the BIG TWO.  Yes, not as many resort offerings, but they have been where and when we want to go, so it has met our needs beautifully.  What else would we need?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Joan! 

The 1200 resorts are listed on the Platinum Interchange website, just click on Resort Directory.

Thank you!


----------

